# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  50 guides : on fête ça avec un jeu-concours !

## Paltorn

Déjà 50 guides ! En l'espace de 3 mois, vous avez été nombreux à nous proposer des guides pour vos jeux préférés, et on vous en remercie du fond du cœur. Grâce à vous, le site se développe, et sa visibilité augmente. Pour fêter ça, nous avons décidé de lancer un jeu-concours, avec à la clé, des clés Steam !

Avant toute chose, nous souhaitions remercier tous ceux qui ont déjà proposé un guide pour le site : Howii, Lennyroquai, Nyko, Lupus, Cekter, Izual, Von Yaourt, Dieuvomi, Noel Malware, Paltorn, Bwon, Rotocalp, Sharnt, Kabouka, Mob, Zerger. Merci, merci, merci, c'est grâce à vous que ce site a du sens.

A cette occasion, nous vous proposons un jeu concours qui permettra aux meilleurs d'entre vous de passer à la postérité (rien que ça) en ayant l'honneur d'avoir leur pastille affichée sur le site. Vous avez jusqu'au 30 Avril pour proposer votre blague pourrie, les 3 meilleures seront retenues pour s'afficher en rotation sur le site, et leurs auteurs se verront offrir chacun une clé Steam parmi une sélection de notre cru.

Les règles sont simples : une seule proposition par personne, et votre pastille ne doit pas faire plus de 45 caractères (titre + accroche confondus). Proposez votre pastille en répondant à cette discussion, un jury composé des membres fondateurs du site élira les 3 meilleures et nous contacterons directement les gagnants  ::): .

Encore merci à vous, et bonne chance ! 


Lien vers l'article :  https://www.biendebuter.net/jeu-concours/

----------


## Zerger

J'ai déjà quelque idées en tête, va falloir faire le tri  ::lol:: 


Bon, je tente ma chance avec une pastille simple mais efficace, au moins je dépasserais pas les 45 caractères  ::P: 




> Guide Gud!

----------


## Phenixy

Pour rester sur le même jeu que plus haut:




> Kill the ducks first

----------


## Vactro

*Génèse 1:27* Dieu créa biendébuter à son image

----------


## Mlakuss

Histoire de proposer un truc:




> Guide Ultime: le guide de lecture des guides


Je cherchais un truc avec michelin (l'a mis en chemin?), mais ça sonne pas très bien..

----------


## Paltorn

Merci à toutes celles et ceux qui ont participé, les délibérations sont en cours, on revient vers vous le plus rapidement possible !  ::):

----------


## Flad

> Histoire de proposer un truc:
> 
> 
> 
> Je cherchais un truc avec michelin (l'a mis en chemin?), mais ça sonne pas très bien..


Alors que "Guide mi-chemin" suffisait  :^_^: 
Après tout c'est "biendébuter.net" pas "bien compléter le jeu à 100%.net" :P

----------


## Zerger

Et tu proposes ça seulement maintenant?  :tired:

----------


## Mlakuss

> Alors que "Guide mi-chemin" suffisait 
> Après tout c'est "biendébuter.net" pas "bien compléter le jeu à 100%.net" :P


Bien vu. J'avais donné la piste que je cherchais à creuser dans l'espoir que quelqu'un trouverait quelque chose.

----------


## Flad

> Et tu proposes ça seulement maintenant?


Ah ben pardon hein, mais déjà que je consulte pas le site  ::ninja:: 



> Bien vu. J'avais donné la piste que je cherchais à creuser dans l'espoir que quelqu'un trouverait quelque chose.


C'était une bonne amorce ton post  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Par contre, c'est dommage de ne pas publier les résultats ici ou sur twitter alors qu'ils sont dispo depuis ce matin sur le discord  ::(:

----------


## Paltorn

Voici donc les lauréats du jeu concours :
- 1er : Tim1793 avec "Souriez, vous êtes guidés (Dents en option)"
- 2e : jullebarge avec "Site interdit aux pro-gamers (sauf les mauvais)"
- 3e : Simon achigar avec "42 n'est pas réponse à tout, Bien Débuter oui"

Bravo à eux, et merci à toutes et tous pour votre participation. On se revoit pour le jeu concours des 100 guides !

----------

